# Control por voz del Puerto Paralelo



## nahuelmariani (Feb 26, 2009)

Hola gente... les comento que hace poco realicé un control de potencia por puerto paralelo, es decir, manejo microrelés desde la computadora y funciona de maravilla.
Mi segundo proyecto, o mejor dicho la continuación de este, es poder hacer que los relés puedan ser accionados mediante mi voz. Van a decir uhhh siempre preguntan lo mismo, pero recorri todo el foro y todos se queman la cabeza con pics y demas, no necesito eso.
Busqué por toda la web, y di con un programa que se llama Responding Heads 3.5 (es freeware, pero en inglés) y tiene la posibilidad de poder crear tus propias frases y ejecutar lo que se te antoje al decirlas por el microfono(un .exe por ejemplo) , hasta se puede ejecutar un script de visual basic. 
Hasta aquí llegué, no conosco mucho de programación, y por esto no puedo seguir. Me gustaría que me ayuden a redactar un script para completar el proyecto.
Los que me quieran ayudar pueden bajarse el programa desde cualquier pagina ya que no es difícil de encontrar si lo buscan en el google. (No lo subo yo porque a muchos como a mi se les hace imposible descargar algo desde rapid o desde mega) 
Les dejo un monitor de puertos paralelos (con las librerias io.dll e inpout32.dll).
Como ya dije: al decir una frase en el programa, el monitor del puerto deberia mostrar el envio de una señal a un pin. ¿No se si se entiende?.
Espero respuestas... y desde ya muchas gracias. 

Saludos, Nahuel Mariani.


----------



## wiilder (Mar 10, 2009)

tu aportacion es macnifica , yo se un poco de programacion en bisual y tambien de micros ni bien lo descarge el programa empesare a estudiarlo y aber que sale en unos dias pongo respuestas.


----------



## nahuelmariani (Mar 10, 2009)

Gracias *wiilder* por comunicarte conmigo... si te interesa el circuito para el dipositivo de control de potencia no dudo en subirlo, pero eso si, me vas a tener que esperar porque el diseño lo habia hecho mal y tuve que hacer unas pequeñas correciones sobre la plaqueta. Ademas vuelvo a mi casa los fines de semana (estoy estudiando en rosario) y todas mis cosas las tengo alla todavia.
Te espero...
Saludos desde Argentina!

Nahuel


----------



## karl (May 26, 2009)

nuevamente mi recomendación, hagan un script que controle el pp con comandos (ej, si dices "luz, enciende", el programa le pasa el thread "enciende" al programa "luz", este ultimo es nada mas un toggle (si input= "enciende" then puerto paralelo = dirección del relevador de la luz="on"), pero el pero de siempre, si quieren controlar el puerto paralelo en algo por encima de Windows 98 tienen que buscar una libreria que les permita hacerlo, ya que los puertos de hardware estan reservados por encima de este S.O.


----------

